# 67th Annual Shetland Pony Club Congress - LIVE FEED - Watch Here!



## Debby - LB (Jun 25, 2013)

67th Annual Shetland Pony Club Congress​July 9-13 2013​​*CLICK HERE TO VIEW LIVE STREAM*​​*LBI Forums MEMBERS CLICK HERE TO VIEW LIVE STREAM AND CHAT*​*If you choose to watch it via the second link you can chat with your friends while watching!*​​Congratulations to all​Thank you for Watching this years Congress!!!​​*Be sure to click here to view great photos from the show by Casey McBride Photography!!*​​*You may click here for Show Results*​​​​​2013 Congress Premium Book ​ Show Schedule​​*2013 ASPC/ASPR OFFICIALS* *CLASSIC SHETLAND JUDGES:*
Jim Bruggink, Byron Center, MI.
Portia Sue Kalinka, Chilton, WI.
James Vernon, Louisville, KY.​*MODERN, ASPR & CLASSIC FUTURITY JUDGE:*
Roger Daulton, Urbana, OH.​*MODERN FUTURITY JUDGE:*
Jim Bruggink, Byron Center, MI​*CONGRESS STEWARDS:*
Vivian Galloway, Spring, TX.
Thomas Stephenson, Bradford, OH​​67th American Shetland Pony Congress July 9 -13 -- Des Moines, Iowa. Des Moines Iowa State Fairgrounds - East 30th street and University avenue (highway 163) View map​


----------

